# 410 update



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Well finally got my 410 ATI calvery o/u about 3 weeks ago and man what a gun I've rabbit hunted about 8 times with it and love it , both 2.5 and 3 inch seem to do the job easy to shoot and super light to carry overall a great gun .


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes the 410s are a good little gun to carry about , you can carry it all day long.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Eno, it looks like the rabbit in the middle is getting ready to jump off the box. Looks like that gun is working out well for you.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I took 5 squirrels yesterday afternoon with a NEF .410 single, 8 shots, lol. I also got a Mossberg 500E .410 I love a .410 for small game. 20 gauge wins for cost and reloading. I am stuck watching for sales on .410 shells. Walmart has Federal #6 and #7.5 for $9.97 3 inch and Fed 2 1/2 #6 and #7.5 for $6.97 I have stocked up. Wish #4 was cheaper, I like them for squirrel and rabbits. That O/U looks like a fun gun!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

What are the chokes in that sweet O/U?


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

feedinggrounds said:


> What are the chokes in that sweet O/U?


It came with full modified improved cylinder skeet and I believe improved modified it's a great gun for the price


----------

